# 'Please Warm My Weiner' BO CARTER, Delta Blues Guitar Legend



## thisisme (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh man this is too good not to share! lol i just learned that innuendo based blues was actually a genre around that time that did pretty well...hmmm..pretty great

http://youtu.be/GW0M2zEx-7g


----------



## godsahn (Sep 10, 2011)

The man was apparently way ahead of his time. I'd kick it with him for sure.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQxAaOItSCU


----------



## river dog (Oct 3, 2011)

i had recordings from way long ago of bo carter, please warm my weiner is classic, baby let me roll your lemon is in the same vein


----------

